# Led Strip Light



## Kosko (28 Feb 2016)

Hello.
Just a quick question!
I got led strip light (blue one)attached to my lighting unit .
If i switch this led light on for 1  hr, it will affect my normal photo period????


Photo period is  12.oo-20.oo
And led light  is 20.oo-21.oo

Just wanna use this led's due my late return from work  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (29 Feb 2016)

Are you using this an a viewing light? For the most part, one hour increase shouldn't cause too many issues but it may cause a little more algae. Just make sure tank is mature and your CO2 stays on for longer.


----------



## ian_m (29 Feb 2016)

These produce b*gger lumens compared to a proper tank light, so will have absolutely no effect on your lighting schedule and plants.


----------



## Kosko (29 Feb 2016)

rebel said:


> Are you using this an a viewing light? For the most part, one hour increase shouldn't cause too many issues but it may cause a little more algae. Just make sure tank is mature and your CO2 stays on for longer.



Yes its just for viewing .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosko (29 Feb 2016)

Rebel and ian_m Thank you for your replies  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (29 Feb 2016)

Oh also watch out as LED's from China "water proof" does not in fact have the UK English meaning. It translatingly means "may be wiped with a damp, but better if really dry cloth....do not expose to moisture"...

I put some LED strips in my hood, basically impossible to stick to hood, every glue/sticky substance I tried came undone and then water got in via joints and corroded the internal connections. Also some of the LED's started to fail after a couple of months, the white ones going yellow and yellowing the plastic. So stuck with Ye Olde reliable T5 tubes.


----------



## rebel (20 Apr 2016)

ian_m said:


> Oh also watch out as LED's from China "water proof" does not in fact have the UK English meaning. It translatingly means "may be wiped with a damp, but better if really dry cloth....do not expose to moisture"...
> 
> I put some LED strips in my hood, basically impossible to stick to hood, every glue/sticky substance I tried came undone and then water got in via joints and corroded the internal connections. Also some of the LED's started to fail after a couple of months, the white ones going yellow and yellowing the plastic. So stuck with Ye Olde reliable T5 tubes.


Yep, happened to me as well. Discoloured and some sections failing. Still kinda works though....


----------

